# Newborn passport



## Sav15 (Aug 27, 2015)

anyone can give some information!
I'm philippine national and my husband is indian and I'm pregnant right now and expected date will be on December just want know if what are the requirments and procedure for newborn passport if incase I will deliver here in Abu Dhabi,I want to register my baby to our embassy in Philippines.
Do I need LETTER from indian embassy?and do I need to change my status in my passport from single to married?
Thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you asked your Embassy?


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

As far as I know you don have to change your passport or so, you simply have to apply for the babies passport at your embassy. That application will include registration forms and they will ask for marriage certificates, your own birth certificates, etc. etc. as part of the process. This was the case with the embassies we dealt with (german and trinidadian)..


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

baby's passport**


----------

